# Burs



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I noticed tonight as I was cleaning my Sig that there are several burs on the gun. Normally I wouldn't think too hard on it, but they are bad spots.

One bur, or actually it looked almost like a tiny slice, was on the barrel by the rear opening. It isn't on the feed ramp or anything which makes me wonder how the heck it got there. I can't figure out what's hitting it to cause that.

The other two are on either side of the frame under where the slide is. I noticed while putting lubricant on. I use tetra grease, so I run the tip of the bottle up, but it caught on one side. And when I ran the slide over it a few times it felt like something was catching.

What could be causing these burs and how do I fix them? How do I prevent more? I know I'm not under lubricating, that's for sure. LOL! Thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It would help more if you could post some pictures of them. Please give it a try and maybe we can help.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Eep! I'll try. My camera isn't great for taking pictures that way, it won't even show the missing paint of the rear end of the gun and that's a huge spot. But I'll try in a little while once the gun dries off completely.

Oh, the ones on the frame aren't visible. I can only find them by touch. But I'll try to get the one on the barrel.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

*Pictures of the Burs*










As you can see, there is a rub on the left side but on the right side there is actually a small slice.

These two, the light sort of reflects off the lubricant, but you can sort of see them.

The burs are the same on both sides of the frame, this is only one side.



















In that second one, right where the light starts to get real bright, you can see a little half moon type piece of light. That's actually part of the bur. As I said though, they're really not visible.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would take a fine stone and work those burrs down flush. I think all it is,is from the wearing into the frame as they seated together. I would polish them off but keep a eye on them two places. If they burr up again, see a smith because something is in a bind. The slide could be in twist or the frame is. Most of the big autos like the 1911 and such wear in with some rough spots once in awhile. I think thats all it is. Good luck.


----------

